# Anybody have wild Persimmon ready?



## gds

My wild persimmon tree's are loaded, it just hasn't frosted yet. This is a once a year treat for us. WE make bread with them. Any ideas on preserving or freezing the pulp? The bread freezes okay for a few months, but what about keeping bulk pulp? Any thoughts?


----------



## JeepHammer

gds said:


> My wild persimmon tree's are loaded, it just hasn't frosted yet. This is a once a year treat for us. WE make bread with them. Any ideas on preserving or freezing the pulp? The bread freezes okay for a few months, but what about keeping bulk pulp? Any thoughts?


I have persimmon pudding in the refrigerator right now, and I canned several small jars of persimmons this year again...
(Didn't go through the last couple of years worth, but they were free, so what the heck?)

The old timers used to can and dry persimmons, but I don't much like the dried ones, they don't reconstitute worth a darn for me...
Some people have great luck with them. I don't.


----------



## gds

"and I canned several small jars of persimmons this year again..."

So southern IN is about the same longitude as me. Our weather here hits IN 1-2 days later. My persimmons are still green and extremely bitter. No freeze yet. 
How do you can them when they are still bitter?
Or are you talking about one's you harvested in 07 and processed this year? If so how did preserve them to last to this year?


----------



## darkling

Can you dehydrate them into some kind of raisin-like state?


----------



## Forest Breath

You can dry the persimmons whole like the indians use to or even dip them in a heavy syrup and dry them like candied fruit. 

You can also can the persimmons whole, put them in boiling water until the skins pop and are easy to peel, place them in jars, cover with hot water and process pints 10 minutes with 10 pounds of pressure. 

You can cook the persimmons, BELOW a boiling point, run through a sieve and can the pulp (pints 10 minutes/10 pounds pressure)

You can also make butter out of them like apple butter

One of my favorite uses is Pemmican with deer. 

I have lots more recipes if interested.


----------



## JeepHammer

gds said:


> So southern IN is about the same longitude as me. Our weather here hits IN 1-2 days later. My persimmons are still green and extremely bitter. No freeze yet.
> How do you can them when they are still bitter?


I don't know were you live, so I can't say why you don't have persimmons yet...

We have had a couple of minor frosts down in the river gullies here, and the persimmons are going to be a record crop this year!

So are Walnuts, Hickory nuts, Pecans, and we have two barrels of black berry wine plus a shelf of black berry Jelly and preserves!
Even had a pretty decent showing of gooseberries this year, first time in about 5 or 6 years we've had goose berries!

Had a bumper crop of tomatoes this year too, which I didn't expect...

Best get to it if you are going to, because the first big killing freeze is supposed to be here later this week/early next week...
--------------------------------------



darkling said:


> Can you dehydrate them into some kind of raisin-like state?


Yes, you can, remove the stem from the top, and put them stem down in a dehydrator,
OR,
String them on a cotton thread and let them dry someplace the bugs won't get them...

Make sure they are SWEET before you dry them!
That tannic acid taste will come right through in them if you get a green one in with the sweet ones!
------------------------------------------



Forest Breath said:


> You can dry the persimmons whole like the indians use to or even dip them in a heavy syrup and dry them like candied fruit.
> 
> You can also can the persimmons whole, put them in boiling water until the skins pop and are easy to peel, place them in jars, cover with hot water and process pints 10 minutes with 10 pounds of pressure.
> 
> You can cook the persimmons, BELOW a boiling point, run through a sieve and can the pulp (pints 10 minutes/10 pounds pressure)
> 
> You can also make butter out of them like apple butter
> 
> One of my favorite uses is Pemmican with deer.
> 
> I have lots more recipes if interested.


*ALWAYS READY FOR NEW RECIPES!*
Post away! 
I have the printer warmed up and ready, and set up for recipe cards...

I grow, and put up food like some people go to the video store and rent/buy videos... I consider it 'Entertainment'!


----------



## lisat

Forest Breath said:


> You can dry the persimmons whole like the indians use to or even dip them in a heavy syrup and dry them like candied fruit.
> 
> You can also can the persimmons whole, put them in boiling water until the skins pop and are easy to peel, place them in jars, cover with hot water and process pints 10 minutes with 10 pounds of pressure.
> 
> You can cook the persimmons, BELOW a boiling point, run through a sieve and can the pulp (pints 10 minutes/10 pounds pressure)
> 
> You can also make butter out of them like apple butter
> 
> One of my favorite uses is Pemmican with deer.
> 
> I have lots more recipes if interested.


I would love to see your recipes. I have 2 trees and hate to see them go to waste. Ours may be too mushy to do anything with. Do you have the Asian variety? I heard the pulp is a alittle more firm.
Is that what you were canning in your photos on photobucket? I couldn't tell. Thanks.


----------



## Old Sarge

*Persimmon Recipes*

Yes, by all means. We'd like to see more recipes.


----------



## Fish123

*Persimmons*

Check out this page about persimmons and preserving persimmon pulp:
Collecting Wild Persimmons


----------



## Clarice

We have 2 wild persimmon trees in our chicken runs. Down our way I think a frost is a ways off. Hope I will be able to can some this year. Would be good to have variety in the pantry. Post those recipes.


----------



## *Andi

Getting some gullible kid to bite into a green one was a fairly common prank among the country kids when I was growing up. 

- Oh so true ... lol  

Post those recipes - Let me see what I have.


----------



## testhop

*another use for persimmons*

thay make a very good deer draw.


----------



## kyfarmer

Found a wild persimmon on a strip mine road, an old and grown up. Last year it was busted heavy by the deer and other critter's. So far i don't know of anyone else finding it. Can't wait till first frost. I think the deer are waiting for it to. LOL!


----------



## iouJC

MMMMMM!! Pesimmon-Walnut Bread, I used to make it all the time! It is to KILL for! I will try to find the recipe....my recipe box got moved.....I'll see if I can find it this week. 
I used to mash them up, skins and all and freeze them....took me that long to hull out the walnuts from the green shell and then actually crack the shells and get enough nut meats to make several batches of bread.
I also made persimmon "leather" one year, you know, like fruit leather in the dehydrator?? UGH! Talk about DISGUSTINGLY SWEET! It was nauseating it was so sweet! It would work however for using in the bread, I just didn't know how much to use!


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> Getting some gullible kid to bite into a green one was a fairly common prank among the country kids when I was growing up.


You are so cruel. Someone did that to me when I was in my early 20's.  They had a great laugh when my lips got sucked back to my tonsils.


----------

